# Detailed: BMW 520 carbon black



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

ive been wanting to share these pictures for what seems like ages now firstly as it was my first proper use of AF avalanche and second because of how good bmw carbon black comes up after a polish.

the car had been waxed a few months before and still showed some slight beading. wheels needed a bit of attention due to them being the Msport wheels and hard unless you have the right brushes.

a few pictures on arrival














































next was the snow foam - AF avalanche



















not the thickest foam as you can see but i was pretty impressed with the results after 10 mins to dwell and a high pressure rinse...




























the snow foam seemed to take 90% of dirt off the bodywork and even took most of the brake dust from the wheels. impressed :thumb:

wheels were then iron x'ed and cleaned with EZ brush and various others to get between the spokes and to the back of the rim.




























the car was then iron X'ed at the back to remove the diesel soot shampoo'd with AF lather and clayed with BH original which only pulled light contaminates from the paint.










before polishing the paint work the glass was cleaned with P1 before applying G1. a must in winter in my opinion esp on a car with no rear wiper!










a few after shots of the glass. inside was also done with AF crystal




























scholl S3 was used with scholl blue pads on my 3401. sadly no before shots but plenty of afters. the car was then finished with britemax blackmax and soft final finish pads.


























































































































































LSP was 2 coats of FK1000p and 2 coats of dodo juice purple haze. fk on the wheels and megs gel on tyres









































































sadly i couldnt get any outside pictures as it was pitch black by the time i had finished. clarity in the paint was some of the best ive seen and really shows the quality of the scholl range. ive been considering buying some AF spirit but as the FK and purple haze como lasts as long and looks this deep do i really need to get anything else? i know its all in the prep and polishing rather than the wax but id like to hear peoples thoughts on that one 

i should hopefully be adding protection to a new evoque next weekend and will be sure to get plenty of pictures

thanks for taking the time to go through the many pictures. all comments welcome

Dave


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks great. i love your car, those rims suit that car so well.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work mate how much avalanche was used?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work mate how much avalanche was used?


thanks scrim

i probably used about 40mm in my autobrite lance bottle as it was the first time id used it. will try a weaker mix on my own car and see if its still enough to remove the dirt.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great turn around! lovely reflections :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning effort Dave, I did a 530i in this colour last year and it looks so deep when polished nicely!

Great job! If that wax combo lasts as long as it does, then why change i?! Although i would seriously recommend Bouncers Vanilla Ice, looks incredible on dark blue and beads and sheets brilliantly!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work. Can not beat black for reflection.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome job, and fantastic reflection shots. Well done


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats a beaut, nice work


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great colour when polished up... good work!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man. Have to agree with you on avalanche and G1 awesome products and certainly a must for winter.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

simply stunning. these spider alloys are my favourite on the 5 series by a mile prefer them to m5 wheels


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stunning reflectors on that paint, the wax really makes it stand out


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning effort Dave, I did a 530i in this colour last year and it looks so deep when polished nicely!
> 
> Great job! If that wax combo lasts as long as it does, then why change i?! Although i would seriously recommend Bouncers Vanilla Ice, looks incredible on dark blue and beads and sheets brilliantly!


thanks Birchy.

always been impressed with the bouncer waxes. i know '22' last as long as other waxes costing twice as much. its a shame more companies dont do tester pots.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work my man. Have to agree with you on avalanche and G1 awesome products and certainly a must for winter.


thanks Soul :thumb: seems to need a reasonably strong mix to really cling to the car but its defiantly removing more dirt that any other foam ive used.

perhaps overkill for weekly washing in summer / spring time but will be great in winter.

Dave


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Really nice, ive always had a soft spot for the 5 series range. Has the bott lid been painted before? looks like alot of orange peel going on, then again i know newer bms are quite bad for this...


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

AliBailey88 said:


> Really nice, ive always had a soft spot for the 5 series range. Has the bott lid been painted before? looks like alot of orange peel going on, then again i know newer bms are quite bad for this...


no respray work that the owner knew about so i imagine it was just thr peel from factory. as you said a common problem with dark BMW paint sadly.

Dave


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Demetri said:


> Very nice work :thumb:


thanks very much Demetri :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome, perfect work:thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

did u polish the window with the p1 before you used the sealant?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

aerodynamic18 said:


> did u polish the window with the p1 before you used the sealant?


I did yes mate.

I always do this before coating as P1 doesn't contain any fillers or oil so once I've worked the polish and removed the residue I know the abrasives in the P1 will have removed and decon on the glass and nothing has been left behind on the glass.

Cleaner the glass the better the bond. Just need to take a lot of care to make sure you remove 100% of the P1 before coating.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

TopSport+ said:


> looks awesome, perfect work:thumb:


Cheers matey. Much appreciated


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job mate:thumb:


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Love the car plus your work on the car looks brill!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Raga said:


> Love the car plus your work on the car looks brill!


thanks Raga. was really chuffed with this one!

:buffer::thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> I did yes mate.
> 
> I always do this before coating as P1 doesn't contain any fillers or oil so once I've worked the polish and removed the residue I know the abrasives in the P1 will have removed and decon on the glass and nothing has been left behind on the glass.
> 
> ...


Did u just hand polish it? or are you just rubbing it around the glass to clean it as i don't want to scratch the glass lol


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work carried, :thumb:.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

aerodynamic18 said:


> Did u just hand polish it? or are you just rubbing it around the glass to clean it as i don't want to scratch the glass lol


dont worry about scratches mate as glass is far to hard to be scratched by P1 polish. either by hand or machine is fine.

Dave


----------

